

Marissa Mayer Parts Ways With Another Top Yahoo - scapbi
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-cto-ash-munshi-departure-2012-10

======
stephengillie
The title is a bit linkbaity, but it sounds like this executive wasn't working
on anything urgent, since he hadn't been seen at the office in a month.

